# Woman Faces 93-Days in Jail For Planting Vegetable Garden



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/julie-bass-of-oak-park-faces-misdemeanor-charge-for-vegetable-garden-20110630-wpms

here is her facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Oak-Park-Hates-Veggies/184553881597878


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

Petition:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/oak-park-hates-veggies/


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

So very weird. Isn't there a big movement in Detroit to turn abandoned, decaying inner city areas into renewed farmland?? I read some impressive, enthusiastic reports about it awhile back. (Google search found this).

Is there some kind of political football behind this?


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

So the arguement is that it's against the law to have certain plants in your front yard because they aren't "common" for front yards? But the law says "suitable." Contrary to what the guy said, I did not find any reference to commonness when I looked up "suitable" in multiple dictionaries (and a thesaurus for good measure).

I will be shocked and depressed if the lady doesn't win the trial.


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, grass is crap! Is there really a law that says you have to have grass? I planted clover in my yard, because my bees will use it, my animals like to eat it, and you can make tea with it. When I tell people about clover, they say "Why didn't you plant grass? Clover will take over everything." Grrr!!

This story is absurd. This is exactly why I moved to my current home--you can't see the neighbors! And I can plant a garden any darn well I like. Bravo to this woman for standing up against tyranny. Land of the Free? Ha!

Let's all hope she wins this case, and maybe earns some money for her troubles harassment.

Look at this front yard garden in California...this is my goal.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

http://www.detnews.com/article/20110715/METRO02/107150397/Charges-dropped-against-Oak-Park-woman-over-veggie-garden

it seems they are just out to get her over the dog thing now. sheesh!

h


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

Good, they dropped the charges for the garden. As for the dogs, I agree with this quote:

"This is really nothing other than a personal vendetta against the Basses, either because somebody doesn't like them, or because they had the nerve to fight this unjust prosecution," the attorney said.

See what happens when you exercise your rights as a free citizen? They'll find some way to get you, once you're on their radar.


----------

